# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ترمیم معدلیا ... کیا نمره هاشون تو سایت سنجش همون قبلی هاست ؟

## reza_leran

سلام 
کیا نمره هاشون تو سایت سنجش همون قبلی هاست ؟ از من قبلی هاست ولی کد سوابقم درسته

----------


## loveooooops

*سلام درسته که توی کارت معدل قبلی نوشته شده ولی توی سوابق تحصیلی که در کنکور تاثیر داده میشه تغییر کرده 
اگه نمره ای که گرفته باشی بدتر از نمرات قبلی باشه تغییری نکرده و همون قبلی باقی مونده*  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## edris.sanandaj

رو چه حسابی میگی سنجش تغییر کرده هاشو اعمال میکنه? وقتی تو کارت نوشته: نمرات ارسالی به سنجش همون قبلیاس

----------


## edris.sanandaj

یعنی من امسال ضربه ای که از دست سنجش خوردم،فلسطین تو این چند سال از دست اسراییل نخورده
ده آخه لامصبا کم مارو حرس بدید،نمراتو ثبت کنید بره

----------


## ata.beheshti

نگران نباشین من دو روز پیگیرش بودم 24 ساعته....قسمت نمرات هنوز آپدیت نشده...

عزیزای من اینجوریام نیس که بریم خرداد 95 وقت باریم ترمیم کنیم بعدش نمره رو نذارن....

نگران نباشین در کل ...مسئول انفورماتیک آموزش پروش گف ما نمرات جدیدو ترمیمو ارسال کردیم برای سجش و اونا خودشون در جریانن

----------


## nima2580

خدا رو شکر

----------


## DR.MAM

> نگران نباشین من دو روز پیگیرش بودم 24 ساعته....قسمت نمرات هنوز آپدیت نشده...
> 
> عزیزای من اینجوریام نیس که بریم خرداد 95 وقت باریم ترمیم کنیم بعدش نمره رو نذارن....
> 
> نگران نباشین در کل ...مسئول انفورماتیک آموزش پروش گف ما نمرات جدیدو ترمیمو ارسال کردیم برای سجش و اونا خودشون در جریانن


اون این حرفو زده که تو رو از سره خودشون باز کنه وگرنه ترمیم برای 95 هیچ تاثیری نداره.خودتم میدونی

----------


## .MEHRAD.

مال من خدا رو شکر درست شده

----------


## edris.sanandaj

البته من رفتم ،گفتن سنجش سه روز یه بار سایتشو آپدیت میکنه
صبر کنید آپدیت میشه
دیگه خدا داند

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> مال من خدا رو شکر درست شده


یعنی تو سایت سنجش الان نمرات ترمیمتون قرار داده شده؟

----------


## sahar7

> مال من خدا رو شکر درست شده


واقعا؟؟؟ یعنی امسال عوضش میکنن؟؟

----------


## sahar7

دوستان کسی جواب نداد ترمیم معدلووارد میکنن اخرش یانه اخه من شنیده بودم که چون تاثیر مثبته اثرش نمیدن!!!

----------


## nima2580

ماله منو نکردن فعلا :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## arnika

مال منم تغيير نداده بودن بعد يكي از مسئولان اموزش پرورش گفت مشكلي نيست اونا براساس همون كدسوابق تحصيليت اعمال ميكنن توي كنكور...
وقتي اومدم خونه نيگا كردم ديدم كد سوابق تحصيلي ك براي اصلاح نمرات ترميميم سايت ديپ كد داده همون كد  قبليس...
واس همين نگزان نباشين...درست ميشه خودش

----------


## AlirezA 1522

درسایت سنجش1643نوشته شده:

توضيح : هنوز نمرات ترميم دروس نهايي بدليل اشکالات نگارشي و برخي اختلاف نظرها بين وزارت آموزش و پرورش و سازمان سنجش در سايت سازمان سنجش بروزرساني و اعمال نگرديده است.

----------


## saj8jad

دوستان عزیز سازمان سنجش نمرات ترمیم رو واستون جایگزین کرد یا نه؟  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## saj8jad

> مال من خدا رو شکر درست شده


خب خدا رو شکر ، من فکر میکردم امسال نمرات ترمیم رو نمی فرستن ، باز خوب شد واسه بچه ها  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

دوستانی که نمرات ترمیمشون تاثیر نداشته به نظر میرسه به خاطر این بوده که اون مسئولی که نمراتتون رو وارد کرده احتمالا به جای کارنامه ترمیم کارنامه داوطلب آزاد براتون صادر کرده ...
کسانی که شهریور یا دی ماه ترمیم میخوان شرکت کنن حتما پیگیر این باشن که سوابق تحصیلیشون با عنوان ترمیم معدل باشه و کد سوابق تحصیلیشون توی سایت نمرات جدید رو نشون بده !

----------


## Amir h

> مال من خدا رو شکر درست شده


یعنی نمرات ترمیمتون تو سایت سنجش وارد شدهههههه؟؟؟؟؟؟/
من از هر کی که ترمیم کرده بود پرسیدم گفت نمرات هنوز واسه سنجش ارسال نشده

----------


## edris.sanandaj

بچه ها مال منم عوض شده
ولی تو قسمت معدل،معدل همون قبلیه
به نظرتون باید خودمون محاسبه کنیم و عوضش کنیم
یکی زنگ بزنه آموزش و پرورش شهرشون
سنندج تلفن جواب نمیدن
بعدا دردسر میشه،پیگیر باشید

----------


## saj8jad

> دوستانی که نمرات ترمیمشون تاثیر نداشته به نظر میرسه به خاطر این بوده که اون مسئولی که نمراتتون رو وارد کرده احتمالا به جای کارنامه ترمیم کارنامه داوطلب آزاد براتون صادر کرده ...
> کسانی که شهریور یا دی ماه ترمیم میخوان شرکت کنن حتما پیگیر این باشن که سوابق تحصیلیشون با عنوان ترمیم معدل باشه و کد سوابق تحصیلیشون توی سایت نمرات جدید رو نشون بده !


کلا خودشونم معلوم نیست چند چندن؟  :Yahoo (21):  
شما ترمیم رفتی محمد جان؟  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## saj8jad

> یعنی نمرات ترمیمتون تو سایت سنجش وارد شدهههههه؟؟؟؟؟؟/
> من از هر کی که ترمیم کرده بود پرسیدم گفت نمرات هنوز واسه سنجش ارسال نشده


بعضی شهرها مسئولین آدمی دارن و زود نمرات رو وارد سامانه میکنن و ارسال میکنن بعضی شهرها هم طرف هر وقت عشقش کشید نمرات رو ارسال میکنه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saj8jad

> بچه ها مال منم عوض شده
> ولی تو قسمت معدل،معدل همون قبلیه
> به نظرتون باید خودمون محاسبه کنیم و عوضش کنیم
> یکی زنگ بزنه آموزش و پرورش شهرشون
> سنندج تلفن جواب نمیدن
> بعدا دردسر میشه،پیگیر باشید


مهم نمراتیه که آموزش و پرورش واسه سنجش ارسال میکنه که خدا رو شکر واسه شما تغییر کرده ، اون معدلی که وارد میکنید زیاد مهم نیست  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Amir h

> بعضی شهرها مسئولین آدمی دارن و زود نمرات رو وارد سامانه میکنن و ارسال میکنن بعضی شهرها هم طرف هر وقت عشقش کشید نمرات رو ارسال میکنه


نمراتو آموزش پرورش فرستاده ولی تو سنجش نرفته خوده سنجش داره لفتش میده

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> کلا خودشونم معلوم نیست چند چندن؟  
> شما ترمیم رفتی محمد جان؟


دقیقا خودشونم نمیدونن چند چندن . من زنگ زدم آموزش و پرورش مرکزی تهران بپرسم ترمیم دی هست یا نه یارو گف فعلا خودمونم نمیدونیم چیکار کنیم  :Yahoo (21): 
نه من شهریور میرم احتمال زیاد ...

----------


## AlirezA 1522

ولی امسال این اموزش و پرورش کل نظم سازمان سنجش رو هم بهم ریخته همه چی قاطی شده

----------


## saj8jad

> نمراتو آموزش پرورش فرستاده ولی تو سنجش نرفته خوده سنجش داره لفتش میده


من فکر میکنم آموزش و پرورش نمرات رو دیر ارسال کرده  :Yahoo (21):  
ببین سر همین یکسان بودن کدهای دیپ و پیش بعد از 24 ساعت سنجش سریعا کد ها رو تغییر داد و درست شدن ، آموزش و پرورش اگر نمرات رو فرستاده بود بعد از 24 تا 48 ساعت نمرات جایگزین میشدن کما اینکه نمرات بعضی از بچه ها تغییر کرده  :Yahoo (1): 

ان شاء الله نمراتتون رو زود تغییر بدن  :Yahoo (1): 
موفق باشید  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## saj8jad

> دقیقا خودشونم نمیدونن چند چندن . من زنگ زدم آموزش و پرورش مرکزی تهران بپرسم ترمیم دی هست یا نه یارو گف فعلا خودمونم نمیدونیم چیکار کنیم 
> نه من شهریور میرم احتمال زیاد ...


دقیقا ، وقتی آموزش و پرورش مرکزی خودش نمیدونه باس چکار کنه وای به حال بقیه شهرها  :Yahoo (21): 
خیلیم عالی ، ان شاء الله موفق باشی داداش  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## saj8jad

> ولی امسال این اموزش و پرورش کل نظم سازمان سنجش رو هم بهم ریخته همه چی قاطی شده


آموزش و پرورش بی نظم ترین وزارتخانه کشور هستش  :Yahoo (21): 
یعنی هیچ نظم و انضباطی نداره و هیچ حساب کتابی توش وجود نداره  :Yahoo (21):  ، کلا رو هواست  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mr Sky

*امتحانات ترمیمو چه دی چه شهریور دادید...هر هفته برید آموزش پیگیرش باشید.......کسی سرش واسه شما درد نمیکنه*

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> دقیقا ، وقتی آموزش و پرورش مرکزی خودش نمیدونه باس چکار کنه وای به حال بقیه شهرها 
> خیلیم عالی ، ان شاء الله موفق باشی داداش


سلامت باشی سجاد جان  :Yahoo (105):  
شهرستان ها که گیجن ... آقا محمد کاظم @Mr.Dr میگفت یکی از همین بوشهر رفته برا شهریور ثبت نام کرده بش گفتن وقت ثبت نام داره تموم میشه. بعد من رفتم برا ثبت نام طرف میگه برو مرداد بیا  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saj8jad

> سلامت باشی سجاد جان  
> شهرستان ها که گیجن ... آقا محمد کاظم @Mr.Dr میگفت یکی از همین بوشهر رفته برا شهریور ثبت نام کرده بش گفتن وقت ثبت نام داره تموم میشه. بعد من رفتم برا ثبت نام طرف میگه برو مرداد بیا


 :Yahoo (45): 
همین دیگه آدم نمیدونه بخنده یا بگریه از دست این جماعت حمار  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## maryam23

> سلامت باشی سجاد جان  
> شهرستان ها که گیجن ... آقا محمد کاظم @Mr.Dr میگفت یکی از همین بوشهر رفته برا شهریور ثبت نام کرده بش گفتن وقت ثبت نام داره تموم میشه. بعد من رفتم برا ثبت نام طرف میگه برو مرداد بیا


هزینه هر درس چقدر؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> هزینه هر درس چقدر؟


به روایتی هر واحد 6 تومن . مثلا زیست 4 واحده میشه 24 تومن
به یه روایت دیگه هر درس 20 تومن ...

----------


## maryam23

> به روایتی هر واحد 6 تومن . مثلا زیست 4 واحده میشه 24 تومن
> به یه روایت دیگه هر درس 20 تومن ...


چخبره؟ برای دیپلم مجدد هر درسی 6 تومن بود

----------


## idealist

*دوستانی که میگن نمراتشون تو سایت سنجش درست شده ، منظورشون سایت دیپ کد (مرکز سنجش اموزش پرورش) هست یا سایت سازمان سنجش؟*

----------


## ali9595

> *دوستانی که میگن نمراتشون تو سایت سنجش درست شده ، منظورشون سایت دیپ کد (مرکز سنجش اموزش پرورش) هست یا سایت سازمان سنجش؟*


 *حتما منظورشون سایت دیپ کد هست چون خیلیا هم مراجعه کردن ولی همون نمرات سابقشون ثبت شده از دوستان کسی هست که پیگری کرد و درست شد. من خودم به مرکز رفع نقص تو باجه مراجعه کرده بودم گفتن برای تصحیح نمرات ارسالی آموزش وپرورش دسترسی ندارن. اون فردی که هم  داشت رفع نقص میکرد به آقای خدایی زنگ زدن ایشون هم گفتن ایراد از طرف آموزش و پرورشه. من چون دیدم اوضاع خر تو خره برا همین بیخیال شدم پی اونو نگرفتم*

----------


## امیر18

منم همین مشکلو دارم رفتم سنجش میگه از سنجش اموزش پرورشه رفتم اموزش پرورش بهم نشون  داد فایل نمرات ارسالی که تاریخ 4/15 ارسال شده گفت برو سنجش مشکل حتما از اونجاس اونجا هم هی به این و اون زنگ زدم ولی جوابی نگرفتم اموزش پرورش گفت موضوع رسانه ای کنید و تمام>>

----------


## mpaarshin

مال من كه حتي نمرات ديپكد هم تغيير نكرده

----------


## bvb09

دقیقا همین مشکل برای دیپلم مجددیا تو دی ماه اتفاق افتاد....
خونسرد باش.... باید آموزش پرورش نمراتو آپدیت کنه.... خیالتون راحت همه چی درست میشه!!

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط bvb09


دقیقا همین مشکل برای دیپلم مجددیا تو دی ماه اتفاق افتاد....
خونسرد باش.... باید آموزش پرورش نمراتو آپدیت کنه.... خیالتون راحت همه چی درست میشه!!


دی که دیپ مجدد رو گرفتی تا آخر وقت ثبت نام کنکور تونستی نمره ها رو تایید کنی  ؟؟؟دقیقا چه شد؟*

----------


## Amir h

بچه ها توکلی دیروز گفت که نمرات ترمیمو  تاثیر میدن که دیگه نگران نباشین

----------


## hamid_MhD

بچه ها این مشاوره سازمان سنجش که توکلی باشه گفت نگران ترمیم ها نباشید ما ترمیم ها رو تاثیر میدیم.
ابراز نگرانی برخی داوطلبان کنکور از عدم اعمال معدل‌های ترمیم شده در نتایج/ توکلی: داوطلبان نگران نباشند - کنکور

----------

